
Procrastinators Rule Among Wishful Entrepreneurs - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/08/procrastinators-rule-among-wishful-entrepreneurs/
======
untog
I don't doubt any of it. Makes me extra sad because I have an idea, I'm
working on the new development skills I need to execute it, I have a business
plan... but visa restrictions mean that I'm not able to set up my own company.
Extremely frustrating.

